# I know it's an 828, but what engine is that ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Came across a Power Shift that was badly neglected and or really used.
It has no model or serial number and I can't find any numbers on the engine. It's dark now so I'll try again tomorrow.

Can anyone identify the engine ??
Anyone seen a primer like this plunger pump on the side of this one ??
I can't find a choke control anywhere but I haven't pulled the carb cover off yet either. 
Mitsubishi ??


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

This is according to a post by powershift on his Toro information page. Could be a Mitsubishi, although it looks similar to a Yamaha to me.

1988 brought a new school of TORO snowblowers to the masses. the models were 6-24, 8-24, 8-28 ,11-32. the first 2 years had the skids tucked up behind the bucket. and also had some weld issues where the brackets were welded to the bucket itself. by 1990 they had that problem solved. 3 engines were used from 88-95. Briggs, Tec's and Mitsubishi.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It doesn't look like the Mitsubishi's I'd remember seeing photos of before.
It really does look like a Yamaha
Doh!
I guess it is a Mitsubishi
According to Todd
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/871993-post12.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a Mitsy engine.. k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll have to take a better look at it when I have some light.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'll have to take a better look at it when I have some light.


DID you buy it????????????????????????


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'll have to take a better look at it when I have some light.





POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DID you buy it????????????????????????


Well? Did you?
Suns been up all day.


----------

